# Garbanzoes/Chick Peas



## JGDean (Jun 24, 2012)

Has anyone else had the experience of Garbanzo Beans sparking in the microwave? Any ideas on the substance causing it? All of the instances have been from rinsed canned Garbanzoes.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

JG Dean, Buonasera,

I believe, there is the possibility that you have put the Chick Peas on too high or for too long. 

What are you preparing ? Pasta di Fagioli ( Fazool ) ? Hummus ? Fabada ?  

Have a lovely Sunday.
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## JGDean (Jun 24, 2012)

Strangely enough. I have a Cockatoo Parrot that  I mix beans and veggies and pasta for his evening meal and I heat it for maybe 20 seconds on high from being refrigerated.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

JG Dean,

I would go on Medium - 15 seconds ... Let it get room temp a bit ... I have never had this problem and chickpeas are a staple in a Mediterranean household. 

A Cuckatoo Parrot Prince !  Cute. Never realised that they eat legumes and pasta ! 

Try it again, lower the heat and time ... 


Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## JGDean (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks much. He eats a lot of people food including scrambled eggs.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2012)

Never heard of this.  There are many recipes for microwaved chickpeas.  Is there a short in the oven?  Any chance of even the slightest amount of metal in the dish?  I had a coffee cup that would spark.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

Dawgluver,

I rarely use High on my Microwave Ovens ... Put it a bit lower, and less time ... 

Have a lovely Sunday,
Ciao. 
Margi


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

JG Dean,

Wow ... I do not know much about Cuckatoo Parrots, however, I have some old friends in Key West who had a huge stunning male Parrot Bacchus years ago. He talked and was quite animated ... He was actually quite humorous ... He was bright royal blue with yellow ... Very intelligent ... Used to sing along with the Radio ! 

Years ago, we had British Shorthair kit kats, and now The Vet ( my husband ), has recently rescued and fostered an Andalusian Silver Donkey of 11 years who was abandoned on a road side. Rubi is a sweet old gal. She was left to ---, and lucky, the Vet was able to pull over and telephone his Rancher and Farmer clients for assistance. He had some bananas in the Jeep ... Donkies love bananas ... She was half starved ... That was about a year ago, and now she has totally recovered. 

She follows the Vet around like a dog ... She just adores him. 

Kind regards.
Margi.   

Have a nice day,
Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## JGDean (Jun 24, 2012)

That is so sweet. She is very lucky.


----------



## JGDean (Jun 24, 2012)

*The Micro Works OK*



Dawgluver said:


> Never heard of this. There are many recipes for microwaved chickpeas. Is there a short in the oven? Any chance of even the slightest amount of metal in the dish? I had a coffee cup that would spark.


 
The only other thing I ever had spark was a cheap mug quite awhile back. I put the food in a glass corelle wear bowl to heat. I wonder if the chickpeas picked up metal from the growing soil or can??? This has ocurred with several brands.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 24, 2012)

JG Dean,

We love animals, however, they are an enormous responsibility, like children. Now that I am going to be 50 in December and Vet is in his 50s, and we travel alot, as the gals live on two different continents, one in Zürich, Switzerland, and one in Saint Augustine, Florida, and Mom Eva in South Miami Beach and we are in between Madrid Capital, Spain and our home in Puglia, Italia --- it is difficult to have kit kats ... 

Travelling with animals is a hardship ... However, we also have a horse, which someone could not care for any longer, and Filippo purchased him as a gift for me just this past May. 

Equis is an Apoloosa and I ride him on Friday and Saturday mornings as I love to horse ride. 

Then, there is another Donkey, who the Vet also fostered, Professor, who is a sepia Catalonian tall variety, unlike Rubí who is tiny and Andalusian ... He is a baby, 1 year old. 

Animal farm ! 

Ciao, for now.
Margi.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 24, 2012)

JGDean said:
			
		

> The only other thing I ever had spark was a cheap mug quite awhile back. I put the food in a glass corelle wear bowl to heat. I wonder if the chickpeas picked up metal from the growing soil or can??? This has ocurred with several brands.



Very curious.  All the microwave chickpea recipes I looked at were cooked on high, some for 4 minutes or more.  And you rinsed them.

Maybe try a dfferent glass container, just to check?


----------



## Hoot (Jun 25, 2012)

I have never heard of this....amazing!
According to Health Canada, (the most reputable source a quick peek at Google revealed) it does happen. I reckon it makes sense. 
Still, I haven't had an experience like that.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 25, 2012)

Upon pondering this further, it occurs to me that I seldom use the microwave for much more than reheating coffee and such. I reckon that's the reason I haven't witnessed this.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoot said:
			
		

> I have never heard of this....amazing!
> According to Health Canada, (the most reputable source a quick peek at Google revealed) it does happen. I reckon it makes sense.
> Still, I haven't had an experience like that.



Interesting.  Thanks, Hoot!  It does make sense.


----------



## Hoot (Jun 25, 2012)

At your service.


----------



## Addie (Jun 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Never heard of this. There are many recipes for microwaved chickpeas. Is there a short in the oven? *Any chance of even the slightest amount of metal in the dish*? I had a coffee cup that would spark.


 
Look on the bottom of the container. See if the name is done in metal such as silver or gold.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jun 25, 2012)

I've seen microwave sparking occur with a number of vegetables, including green beans, carrots, celery, and many types of legumes. It makes sense that it's due to certain minerals being present in foods. Chickpeas in particular contain healthy levels of copper and magnesium. Maybe that's the cause of the sparking?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 25, 2012)

Another thought would be if the lightbulb is loose. My microwave started arching...checked and it was either the fuse for the lightbulb or the lightbulb. Once that was tightened, the arching stopped. I heat chick peas all the time in the microwave and have never seen this happen. I generally soak dried chickpeas and cook them on the stove top, not sure if that matters.


----------



## Claire (Jun 25, 2012)

I have had many things arc in the microwave.  But the worst was when I tried to dry sage leaves and they caught fire!  I think maybe it was the paper towels I was using.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2012)

Addie said:


> Look on the bottom of the container. See if the name is done in metal such as silver or gold.



The metal has to actually be exposed to the microwaves in order for it to cause sparking. I used to use a chrome-rimmed bowl to heat leftovers at work; I covered the bowl with a paper towel and never had a problem.

I'm baffled by the garbanzo issue, though.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

Hoot's article provided a plausible explanation, as did Steve.  Who knew?


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Hoot's article provided a plausible explanation, as did Steve.  Who knew?



Should have read that  So covering the food while microwaving should solve the problem.


----------

